#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Engineering Manhour Estimate

## sara58sara

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Engineering Manhour Estimate

----------


## SNman

Dear gusgon, could you send me a copy of that PDVSA manual? I have no trouble with spanish.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## MartinMas

Dear sara58sara, I agree with above answers but if you are interested in a specific case, please provide more details and perhaps I could help you (i.e. project characteristics, type of engineering to be done -basic or detailed?, country).
By the way, you may find interesting the following thread: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
There are also some books to estimate man hours of certain disciplines like "ESTIMATOR'S PIPING MAN-HOUR MANUAL" or "ESTIMATOR'S ELECTRICAL MAN-HOUR MANUAL".
At the end of the day, the better approach to estimate the engineering work depends on the amount of information you have regarding the job. If you share some information, perhaps I could give you some specific advices.
Regards and good luck.

----------


## gusgon

> gusgon: which is that Pdvsa Manual? Regards



Guias de Gerencia de Proyectos de Inversion de Capital (GGPIC)

Es de la vieja PDVSA. Si no lo tienes lo pongo a disposici&#243;n.

----------


## sajjad100

Depends on scope of work and the phase you are intending to calculate man-hours (i.e. FEED, EPC).

Experience cannot be ignored here and there are other factors e.g. being EPC globally recognised company..you may need to refer company standards from which you are not well familiarized.

There are excel based sheets available and can be used but again one cannot nullify your experience with regard to scope of work and material to be produced.

e.g. I have to prepare Engineering HAZID procedure..I will consider preparation man-hours, comments (if given) by company after review incoporation and then re-issue for approval. approx 18 hrs or less as I am well familiarized with the study methodology and have loads of sample docs prepared during previous projects.

hope this helps!(:

----------


## suresh750

Dear gusgon, 
I would be grateful if u could  send me a copy of that PDVSA manual? giving manhourestimation
thanks
Suresh 750@gmail.com

----------


## ilnovo

amigo podrias mandarme Guias de Gerencia de Proyectos de Inversion de Capital mi correo es ilnovo@hotmail.com gracias de antemano

----------


## jdf141

Dear gusgon, 
I would be grateful if u could send me a copy of that PDVSA manual? giving manhourestimation
thanks
Jose   josediazf141@yahoo.es

----------


## jdf141

Dear gusgon, could you send me a copy of that PDVSA manual? I have no trouble with spanish.
Thanks a lot
josediazf141@yahoo.es

----------


## mobek

gusgon has disappeared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gusgon

Ill posted tonigh. Sorry I haven realized this thread.
Lo pongo esta noche. Disculpen no habia estado pendiente de este post

----------


## gusgon

Aqui esta el libro
Guias de Gerencia de Proyectos de Inversion de Capital (GGPIC) - PDVSA


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

Hi gusgon:- That's more on the project management side!

See More: Article: Engineering Manhour Estimate

----------


## gusgon

It is *engineering* project management. It defines engineering stages, which is the basis for knowing what are you supposed to do, and consequently estimate manpower.

----------


## dhl

Dear all,

good

----------


## sara58sara

Dear Gusgon Let me have a copy too.
sara58sara@yahoo.com

thanks

----------

